# Doggy WWF



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I managed to catch some snaps today which were at least visible. It's just sooooo hard to catch them without the really good camera with the fast shutter. The little point n click Finepix J10 just doesn;t cut it, but on long walks the large camera becomes A PITA.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I went back and had a look for some more WWF shots. These were the best of a bad bunch. The little point n click struggles with their pace


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Is the dog in the picture with your V a Deutsch Drahthaar?


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Nope, she is a small GSP. Bred by some idiot who breeds them small without papers for hunters. She escaped the puppy farm at 3 months of age, was found by a local lady at 6 months roughly very sick. She called the pointer club, they came and got her, but she was so sick she went straight to doggie hospital for the next 6 months until she was ready to come home to me. 

With the life she started off with, I am astounded at what a beautiful little girl she is. Very little in terms of fright issues from her difficult 1st 12 months of life. No aggression, no fears really, apart from getting a little startled by wind rustled bushes or thunder and lightning. 

But she is short and stocky for a GSP. I thought she may be bred with something else also, but every GSP breeder who has seen her says she is just GSP and nothing else, just that the particular breeder she came from, breeds them small for a reason. 

Even though she will often let the boys think they rule the roost, when push comes to shove, it is her who makes the final decision.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I couldn't see a good picture of her face but the hair at the end of her docked tail looked like coarse hair. Which lead me to ask the question. 
Deutsch Drahthaars have a thicker build than the GSPs. They are German Wire Hair Pointers with German registry.
Shes a pretty girl either way.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

She actually has a full tail too. It looks docked from a distance as it changes from liver to white half way along. So she does look docked. (Docking was made illegal in most states of Australia over ten years ago, so these days it is rare to see one without a tail.)

Thus pic might give you more of an idea of what she looks like.


----------

